# Insurance quotes from Elephant



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

My R35 insurance is due for renewal in a few weeks, it's currently insured with Admiral and I was pleasantly surprised when the renewal forms came today to find out it was cheaper than last year. I decided to run another quote through using Elephant which is a sister company to Admiral, and added the new modifications to the quote, and this came up with another cheaper price, £560. Then went to Money Supermarket .com, same details and looked at the results, guess which company turns out to be the cheapest? Elephant, and another £50 cheaper than the previous quote from 10 mins earlier! Total price £507.74 with mods declared. :clap:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wow...that's very cheap with all mods declared! Mine is up for renewal next month so fingers crossed... it's around £1,200/year atm


----------

